# .htaccess Frage



## Mew (23. März 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Verzeichnis... z.B. worin einige HTML Dateien sind, die geincluded werden. Ich möchte nicht, dass jemand diese öffnen kann, bzw. anzeigen kann.
Jetzt würde ich das gere mit .htaccess sperren, bzw. eine Fehlermeldung dem Besucher geben...

Wie mach ich das am Besten? Ich will nicht, dass diese Feld kommt wo man Benutzernamen und Passwort eingeben soll, da ich das blöd finde und nicht brauche ^^

Kann mir da jemand helfen?

MFG Mew 

P.S.: Ich weiß nicht ob das hier die richtige Kategorie ist... ^^


----------



## Azi (23. März 2008)

Hi,


```
order allow,deny
deny from all
```

Azi


----------

